# Going to start working and living in dubai



## Vinoth!23 (May 24, 2020)

Hi,

Currently in UK with amazon(nationality - indian).Got a potential offer with amazon in dubai.Main motive is to save money. office is Jebel Ali Village and few more around that. ( Spoke to few people and they suggested JLT or dubai marina for rent ) Family is me , wife and 1 son - 7 years . I have the following questions and would appreciate any inputs 

1. Have been researching and there are few areas like ajman etc with lower rentals - are these good places to live and how easy is the commute ? or is it advised to live nearby at a higher rental like JLT or Dubai marina , are there any similar low cost development areas that are reasonable (wife doesn't work), kid preferably has to be put in a British curriculum school..no other major obligations

2. Is it possible for me to buy a home instead of renting straight away given that people are saying the property market is quite down ?

3. I hold a UK license will i be able to drive with it , if so for how long ? if not what is the procedure to obtain the license ? and how difficult it is?

4. Is it possible to have maids for house hold work ? any idea on average cost for the same ? daily? weekly?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Vinoth!23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently in UK with amazon(nationality - indian).Got a potential offer with amazon in dubai.Main motive is to save money. office is Jebel Ali Village and few more around that. ( Spoke to few people and they suggested JLT or dubai marina for rent ) Family is me , wife and 1 son - 7 years . I have the following questions and would appreciate any inputs
> 
> ...


ANSWERS:
1) Discovery Gardens or DIP or Reemram could be a cheaper option, if you want to drive 2 hrs one way everyday you can think of living in Ajman.
2) Yes of course, check out dubizzle for the cost.
3) No you wont be able to drive as you are citizen of India, you will have to pass the parking and road test to get the Dubai License.
4) Yes, depends on the service.


----------



## Vinoth!23 (May 24, 2020)

Tks for your reply


----------

